# Since most development is catered to the Fassy.....



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm having a dilemma here. I've decided that C-Spire is definitely on my needs to change list. Very few people try to develop anything for C-spire and all the good stuff is for the Verizon Fascinate.

That being said I know I can run any Fascinate ROM on my Showcase, and I do. However something is slightly different as I don't have MMS. This bugs me. Also, of course, carrier label says "Verizon". I'm running the Domination 10.1 ROM for the Fassy. I love it. I don't love not being able to send pics. How do I fix this? Before anyone answers "RomKonverter" let me say I cannot get it to work. It cannot and will not play well with my tired and outdated argumentative laptop.

What can I change in these Fascinate ROMS I like so much to make it Showcase friendly? Thank you!


----------



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well I apologize to all but I have resolved the issue with another phone and an old threads help. Luckily I had another identical phone running a Showcase specific ROM. Between that and the older APN thread I was able to get it to MMS correctly. If it helps anyone, the older thread with the Cell South APNs is still correct. Do not change any of the settings to CSpire. Continue to input Cellular South just as the thread shows. I had to go in and edit a few things in the build.prop to get the APN settings to stick. Thank you all.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice bro, glad you got it working.


----------

